# Frustrated



## MACaholic76 (Oct 31, 2007)

So I've noticed that several people that post here have HGs from Ambi, Black Opal, Black Radiance, and other d/s lines targeted towards people of color.  Now, where I live, I've noticed that
1. The popular d/s brands dont offer the entire spectrum of foundation shades.  For example, I've been dying to try the Cover Girl TrueBlend foundation, but out here, the darkest shade is honey something and I know there are at least 2 or 3 shades darker.  I have visited all the local d/s and it's the same story...this includes my Target and maybe my Walmart.  I keep going back hoping one day to find darker shades but nooo...not here.
and
2. We dont carry the brands I named above.  I mean, not even the HIP line of foundations is here.  
My question is, does anyone else share this frustration? And how would one go about requesting the lines be expanded so they are inclusive of the darker shades for our skintones? 
Thanks and can I get an Amen?


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 1, 2007)

Amen!

I have also noticed many places in my area -- particularly grocery stores -- that do not carry a full (or even half-full sometimes) range of foundation shades in the so-called "mainstream" d/s cosmetics lines. (What's that about? A woman of color can't run in and pick up a pressed powder on her way to dinner?) Plus, I noticed that my local Target and Wal Mart stores have been phasing out lines targeted at WoC (i.e. the very brands you mentioned in your post).

I always want to be optimistic about the power of the consumer, but I never quite am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If there are other women of color in your area who would also be interested in a more representative range of colors, you could organize a petition or a letter-writing campaign. I have to admit, though, I have no idea about the success rate of those. Most importantly, though, even if you aren't connected with others, talk to a manager yourself. Chances are, if you are bothered by the limited selections, other customers are, too. Always let your voice be heard.






 I'm glad you made this post, MACaholic. It seems that in so many areas of consumption, people of color have to prove to companies that we will spend our money on their products. Over time, it just feels really insulting: You mean I have to ask you to make products available to me so that I can give you money for them when you didn't think I should or could have the product in the first place?! That's nuts! 

Anyway, [sigh] I wish you luck. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 1, 2007)

You can speak to the manager of the stores you frequent and ask them to look into carrying the items you're looking for. It worked for me in the grocery store by my house. I think its worth trying with makeup.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 1, 2007)

Write in to the company's or send them an e-mail saying that you want cosmetic shades for all skintones. I did and it worked!
They still continue to stock colors that suit everyone's skintones in the stores by my house.


----------



## MkupTart (Nov 2, 2007)

AMEN!!!!

It is beyond frustrating to want to try products and not have full access to the line.

Sometimes I have gotten around that by ordering online, but the problem with that is you can't test the colors first. One of the reasons why I love MAC is because of the color range and it is accessible.

What really upsets me is when other cosmetic lines don't produce products for WOC. Or when they discontinue making the products. Giorgio Armani made a great powder foundation, had at least 2 to 3 darker shades. Within a year they discontinued the WHOLE range of darker colors. WTF!!!!

A WOC designed the line!!!!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to be an Assistant Manager at a Wal-greens and noticed the SAME thing when stocking the Cosmetics section. You very rarely saw the wide range of colors of foundations. A lot of customers made several complaints which we eventually reported to the District Manager. It didn't happen overnight, but after a few months you would see a better range of beauty stuffs for WOCs. Complaining about it does work!


----------



## erica_1020 (Nov 3, 2007)

Its the same way here CG or another brand will advertise something new and I go in to several stores and they don't have shades all the way up the spectrum.  I was told that stores won't stock what they won't be able to sell or from previous experience haven't been able to sell in the past.  It sucks for the few of use that want to try the the new exciting things.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 3, 2007)

I have to LOOK for the WoC shades and stuff. It also helps to go to an area where the majority of shoppers are WoC.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_I have to LOOK for the WoC shades and stuff. It also helps to go to an area where the majority of shoppers are WoC._

 
I agree. It's unfair that items are stocked this way, but I guess they would rather put the products where they have a better chance of selling. I learned this while living in Plano, TX. I couldn't find shampoo, conditioner, relaxers.....hardly anything I preferred. But, once I trekked closer to East Plano, it was a goldmine. And, I would rather have rotated products than the 1 that's been sitting on the shelf for ages.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 8, 2007)

I brought that problem up to our first Walgreens-no darker shades! There are no shades that are  for local women! My neighborhood consists of Hawaiian,Samoan,African American,Phillipine,Chinese,Japanese,Micronesian,M  arshallese,Tahitian and Caucasians. The colors at Walgreens and Longs are for some Asians and most Caucasians. What about the rest of us? Walgreens did not bring Iman or even Milani lines with them,let alone Black Opal or Radiance. The Manager pointed out some HiP products,but there was no foundations. He recommended "Sephora". Not everyone can afford high end makeup products, but they want to look good.


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 9, 2007)

I may have to start a campaign because here in the UK we have it even harder; no L'oreal Hip line here and even the lines we have that do darker shades only go to 'beige' or 'honey', also brands like Milani or Black Opal can only be found in BSS's and I often wonder how long they've had the stock sitting there.


----------

